# Topics > Smart home > Thermostats >  Nest Thermostat, Google Nest, Palo Alto, California, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Google Nest

Home page - nest.com/thermostat

----------


## Airicist

Meet the Nest Learning Thermostat 

Published on Oct 2, 2012




> Turn it up, turn it down. The Nest Learning Thermostat remembers what temperatures you like, creates a custom schedule for your home, and turns itself down when you're away. Control it from anywhere with your phone, tablet or laptop.

----------


## Airicist

Installing the Nest Learning Thermostat - 2nd generation 

Published on Oct 2, 2012




> Install the 2nd generation Nest Learning Thermostat yourself. This DIY video shows you how to remove your old thermostat, label HVAC wires, connect wires to Nest, and mount the Nest thermostat to your wall.

----------


## Airicist

Everyone loves their Nest Thermostat. Except Grandpa. 

Published on Nov 16, 2014




> You kids with your gadgets and gizmos. You think a Nest Learning Thermostat that learns your schedule, turns itself down when you’re away and connects to your phone is a good thing? Oh, sure, the Nest Thermostat can save you 20% on your heating and cooling bills if you teach it well, but will it save you when the Internets awaken and electric toothbrushes roam the streets, demanding revolution? I think not.

----------


## Airicist

Everyone loves their Nest Thermostat. Except this guy. 

Published on Nov 27, 2014




> Look, I’m good at lots of stuff: Mario Kart, fitting an entire bag of Cheetos in my mouth, that kind of thing. I have talents, you know? So I really resent how much my parents talk about how smart, accomplished, and good looking their Nest Learning Thermostat is. They keep telling me how impressed they are that it learned their schedule in just a week and programed itself, and how the Nest Thermostat is thoughtful enough to turn the heat down when nobody’s home. They show it off at parties, tell all their friends how much energy Nest saves. When people ask how I’m doing, they say stuff like, “Well, he’s definitely not saving any money” and “He can’t even learn to close the bathroom door.” I mean, what do I have to do to compete with this Nest Learning Thermostat? Study? Read? Come on. Let’s not be ridiculous.

----------


## Airicist

Meet the 3rd generation Nest Learning Thermostat

Published on Sep 1, 2015




> Meet the 3rd generation Nest Learning Thermostat. It has a bigger, sharper screen. And it’s even better at learning what you like.

----------


## Airicist

Installing the Nest Learning Thermostat

Published on Sep 1, 2015




> Install the 3rd generation Nest Learning Thermostat yourself. This DIY video shows you how to remove your old thermostat, label HVAC wires, connect wires to Nest, and mount the Nest thermostat to your wall.

----------


## Airicist

Nest 3.0: The smartest thermostat gets smarter

Published on Sep 4, 2015




> Nest's third-gem smart thermostat is finally here. Do its new features and design make it worth the price?

----------


## Airicist

Meet the 3rd generation Nest Learning Thermostat

Published on Nov 17, 2015




> Meet the 3rd generation Nest Learning Thermostat. It's even more beautiful with a slimmer, sleeker design and a bigger sharper screen. And now it controls your hot water tank. It knows the temperature you like when you're home. It turns itself down when you're away. And that helps save energy.

----------


## Airicist

Meet the Nest Thermostat E.

Published on Aug 30, 2017




> Meet the easy-to-use, energy-saving, control-it-from-everywhere new Nest Thermostat E.

----------

